# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thư giãn café ở “S” - Cafe Sài Thành

## hangnt

*Đi quán uống cà phê được xem là nét văn hóa đẹp của người Việt, nhất là người Sài Gòn. Không phải tới quán là uống cafe. Đó còn là "uống" không gian, thưởng thức không gian, thư giãn cùng khung cảnh quán cafe nơi mình đến. Có một lựa chọn thú vị để bạn nhâm nhi ly cafe ở S.*

"Đi cafe không?". Câu hỏi này như câu cửa miệng của nhiều người, nhiều giới, nhất là giới trẻ. Đi quán uống cà phê được xem là nét văn hóa đẹp của người Việt, nhất là người Sài Gòn. Không phải tới quán là uống cafe. Đó còn là "uống" không gian, thưởng thức không gian, thư giãn cùng khung cảnh quán cafe nơi mình đến. Có một lựa chọn thú vị để bạn nhâm nhi ly cafe ở S.


Café sáng

Một buổi sáng không đẹp trời lắm, muốn đi đâu đó thả hồn mình “phiêu” một chút cho lòng nhẹ đi. Mình liền nhớ đến một nơi mà cách đây mấy hôm có một người bạn giới thiệu mình đến nhân dịp quán khai trương. Lần đầu đến đây mình đã có cảm tình với view của quán, thiết kế theo phong cách thoáng đãng nhưng sang trọng mà ấm áp nằm ở cuối con đường Hồ Biểu Chánh, số 48/17M, quận Phú Nhuận.

Café đen- thức uống làm say lòng biết bao nhiêu người, mỗi sáng thức dậy mà không hớp một ngụm café ngay sẽ khiến người ta khó chịu bứt rứt vô cùng. Ở S, café pha chế rất đặc biệt làm dậy lên hương vị quen thuộc của café nhưng có vị rất đặc biệt khi nhấp vào một ngụm, để dư vị đó trong lưỡi và dần tan trong miệng, thấm vào từng tế bào ở lưỡi qua cổ họng, làm cho người thưởng thức khoan khoái, nhất là những người “nghiện café”. Được đựng trong một chiếc tách sứ trắng- giúp hương vị và nhiệt độ của café sẽ lưu lại lâu hơn, làm nổi bật thứ nước sánh đen quyện với mùi vị quen thuộc, giúp bạn giải tỏa stress, căng tràn sức sống cho một ngày mới bắt đầu. Cũng là café nhưng bạn có thể thưởng thức với đủ kiểu dùng nhưng hương vị không hề thay đổi như café đá, café sữa hay chọn cho mình hương vị mới chỉ có ở S là café pha với Whisky hoặc với siro hạt dẻ hay món café kem mà nhiều bạn đang chuộng.


Thưởng thức café sáng nhưng bạn cũng đừng quên dùng bữa điểm tâm cho mình. Không phải đi đâu xa, bạn có thể chọn cho mình món điểm tâm ngay tại quán với thực đơn hết sức phong phú từ đơn giản đến cầu kỳ như món bò kho, trứng cuộn, miến cua xào, cơm hải sản sốt tiêu…

Ăn sáng, nhâm nhi café, nhắm mắt thư thái với thể loại nhạc ở đây được chọn rất tỉ mỉ.

*Tại sao là “S”?*

Thả hồn mình đâu đó theo những giỏ hoa ở mái hiên, theo dòng thác nước chảy ở vách tường dựng đứng kia, theo những chú cá đang lội tung tăng ngay con suối nhỏ bên cạnh nơi mình ngồi, theo làn hương café thơm ngát lòng cũng nhẹ nhàng chảy đi theo những thứ đang chảy xung quanh mình. Cùng hòa theo dòng nhạc trữ tình nhưng không quá ủy mị khiến lòng se thắt như trước lúc bước vào đây hay không quá ồn ào khiến đầu óc quay cuồng thêm.


Lúc này tự dưng trong đầu bật ra ý nghĩ “Chủ quán nghĩ gì mà đặt tên quán là S nhỉ?”.

Đầu óc lại hoạt động trở lại rồi đây, mình cứ miên man suy nghĩ, S- thể hiện sự mềm mại quyến rũ phải không? Ở đây họa tiết trang trí cho đến lối đi toàn là những đường cong khiến mình cảm giác nhẹ nhàng; S- biểu tượng của nước Việt Nam chăng? Có lẽ vậy, quán mang phong cách rất hiện hiện đại nhưng lại rất Việt Nam.


S- Special nghĩa là đặc biệt chăng? Đúng là đặc biệt, từ cách trang trí đến từng chiếc ghế, cái bàn, giỏ hoa, chậu cây, tất tần tật đều được chăm chút rất đặc biệt.

S- cũng là Sài Gòn, nơi được mệnh danh là nơi có nhiều quán café nhất cả nước. Mà nói đến “S” thì dễ nhớ quá, phải không? Ngắn gọn, nhanh mỗi khi nói đến tên quán.

Các bạn tự khám phá them xem tại sao nhé. Trong tuần khuyến mãi đầu tiên (8 đến 15-12), quán giảm giá đến 30% cho tất cả thức ăn và đồ uống ở đây đấy.


Mách nước cho các bạn thêm điều thú vị ở đây nữa là view quán rất đẹp nên các bạn tha hồ chọn cho mình một góc để chụp những tấm hình kỷ niệm nhé.

_Địa chỉ: cuối con đường Hồ Biểu Chánh, số 48/17M, quận Phú Nhuận_
>> *Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe S*


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

